# AMD Releases ATI Catalyst 10.9 WHQL Driver Suite



## btarunr (Sep 15, 2010)

AMD released the latest version of the ATI Catalyst software suite. Version 10.9 WHQL comes rather early for this time of the month, when normally it's out towards the end or last week. ATI Catalyst installs drivers and system software for ATI Radeon graphics processors (HD 2000 series and above), AMD chipset integrated graphics, and other ATI multimedia products. Although Catalyst 10.9 does not mention any notable feature changes, it does offer some game-specific performance improvements across the board, as well as CrossFireX profiles that make the graphics driver take advantage of CrossFireX specific to games. Notable improvements include up to 20% in STALKER: Call of Pripyat Benchmark on Radeon HD 5800 series, and up to 6% on The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena, when running Radeon HD 5970 single or CrossFireX. A usual load of bug fixes goes with this version.

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.9 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

A complete list of changes follows.



The Catalyst Software Suite 10.9 contains the following: 
 ATI Radeon display driver 8.771
 HydraVision for both Windows XP, Vista and Windows 7
 Southbridge/IXP Driver
 ATI Catalyst Control Center Version 8.771

*Catalyst Application Profiles*
The following application profiles are available with this release of Catalyst 10.9: 
 Aliens Vs. Predator - Profile update
 Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Profile update
 F1 2010 - Profile update
 Kane & Lynch 2 - New profile
Performance Improvements
The following performance gains are noticed with this release of Catalyst 10.9: 
 STALKER: Call of Pripyat Benchmark
o Performance increases up to 20% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations with Enhanced full dynamic lighting (DX11) and anti-aliasing enabled
o Performance increases up to 12% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire configurations with Enhanced full dynamic lighting (DX11) and anti-aliasing enabled
 The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena
o Performance increases up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire configurations
o Performance increases up to 4% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series single and CrossFire configurations
o Performance increases up to 5% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations
o Performance increases up to 6% on ATI Radeon HD 5970 Series single and CrossFire configurations

*Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*

 UVD clocks will now return to normal speeds after switching from HD to SD content
 Flickering no longer visible while running 3D games on HDMI displays with Quad CrossFire enabled
 Mesh corruption is no longer visible in "The Chronicles of Riddick 2: Assault on Dark Athena" when SSAO in-game setting is set to high
 CrossFire now functions properly and in-game Anti-Aliasing can now be enabled in "StarCraft II"
 Adobe Flash Player will no longer display green screen after resume from sleep
 Negative CrossFire scaling on "Final Fantasy-XIV" no longer occurs
 Intermittent perfomance drops no longer observed with hardware cursor enabled in "World of Warcraft" game in extended mode

*Resolved Issues for the Windows Vista Operating System*

 AVI video no longer lags during playback within Microsoft PowerPoint slide deck
 Desktop corruption no longer occurs during PowerDVD SD/Blu-ray content playback on 120Hz displays
 Choppy HD playback no longer occurs while changing color vibrance and fleshtone correction in Catalyst Control Center - Advanced Color

*Resolved Issues for the Windows XP Operating System*

 Copy protection message will no longer appear when viewing a DVD with Windows Media Player on a Windows XP system with PowerDVD 9 installed

For more information, refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## claylomax (Sep 15, 2010)

Just two weeks after the last one; last Nvidia WHQL driver was almost two months ago.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 15, 2010)

well the early release is odd...seeing as how there isnt much listed..Sh1t I havnt even fully tested the 10.8b that I loaded this morning.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 15, 2010)

AMD's site doesn't even have these posted yet.  Perhaps this release is a bit too early?


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice! but 2 very odd games to focus on?


----------



## douglatins (Sep 15, 2010)

*They should have a catalyst updater tray*



claylomax said:


> Just two weeks after the last one; last Nvidia WHQL driver was almost two months ago.



Yes, AMD should implement something like windows updates, that automatically keeps up with the driver updates


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 15, 2010)

> Desktop may dim after exiting "Mafia II" game on some cards





> Changes to HDMI display scaling might fail to be retained after system reboot



Crap, was hoping those would have been fixed by now. Guess I'll keep 10.7 installed then.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Just two weeks after the last one; last Nvidia WHQL driver was almost two months ago.



Is that good or bad? .... not sure, perhaps NVidia's current drivers don't have so many issues.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 15, 2010)

I've felt for awhile no that amd could greatly improve their drivers if they went to every other month, spent more time testing, maybe work on a better driver install system since many errors comes from installing over old drivers.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 15, 2010)

Just installed them. I have not seen the Super Sampling option shown for the past 2 drivers (10.8 and this one). Is it shown for anyone else? Only Adaptive is there.


----------



## DigitalUK (Sep 15, 2010)

probably because of the ati drivers being able to be updated from steam from today.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 15, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Just two weeks after the last one; last Nvidia WHQL driver was almost two months ago.



nvidia doesnt need to release as many drivers. They are solid already unlike ati's


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nvidia doesnt need to release as many drivers. They are solid already unlike ati's



That's somewhat of a blanket statement. I have not had an issue with an ATi driver in the past year at least. Plus, do these driver make any difference to what you use? Just don't make silly statements like that, it causes things to go off topic. 

Just started using the 10.9's and so far so good as usual.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nvidia doesnt need to release as many drivers. They are solid already unlike ati's



it doesnt even concern u, do u have ati card?


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 15, 2010)

I might try these if I hear positive reports, thanks for the reminder OP.



erocker said:


> That's somewhat of a blanket statement. I have not had an issue with an ATi driver in the past year at least. Plus, do these driver make any difference to what you use?
> 
> Just started using the 10.9's and so far so good as usual.



erocker, are you going by your own guide or are you simply overwriting? Thanks


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 15, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nvidia doesnt need to release as many drivers. They are solid already unlike ati's





Kenshai said:


> Buddy with a GTX480 was having issues with these drivers retaining 2d clocks in games running in windowed mode. Just be on the lookout if you play games in windowed mode.





overclocking101 said:


> with this driver i loose all voltage control on my card (GTX280) i cannot increase nor deacrese, WTF!! idk what nvidia changed but they changed something. im rolling back





 Forceware 260.52




> *NVIDIA pulls 196.75 driver amid reports it's frying graphics cards*
> 
> One of the discussions that arise anytime we bring up a new graphics card from ATI or NVIDIA is about which company has the better drivers. Well, this should help sway the argument a little bit. It would seem StarCraft II Beta players were among the first to notice low frame rates while using the latest drivers from NVIDIA, and further digging has uncovered that the automated fan-controlling part of said firmware was failing to act as intended. The result? Overheated chips, diminished performance, and in some extreme cases, death (of the GPU, we think the users will be okay). The totality of it is that you should avoid the 196.75 iteration like the plague, and NVIDIA has temporarily yanked the update while investigating the reported issues. Shame that the company hasn't got any warnings up on its site to tell those who've installed the update but haven't yet nuked their graphics card to roll back their drivers, but that's what you've got us for, right?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/05/nvidia-pulls-196-75-driver-amid-reports-its-frying-graphics-car/





> *Nvidia Driver Bug Stops Overclocking; Fix Soon*
> Nvidia earlier this week released the new GeForce/Ion drivers version 196.21, which added SLI and multi-GPU support for many new gaming titles as well as upgraded PhysX System Software to version 9.09.1112. But as with any new software, there's always the chance of a bug that'll cause some unintended results.
> 
> Enthusiasts who like to overclock quickly found that their once trusted overclocking software didn't work as it did in previous versions. Specifically, tweaking software RivaTuner V2.24C, EVGA Precision V1.9.0, and Galaxy MagicPanel HD all had problems in managing at least one of the core, shader, or memory clocks, according to Expreview.
> ...


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> I might try these if I hear positive reports, thanks for the reminder.



So far no difference from 10.8's. I have about a 4-ish FPS boost in Mafia II. BCBC2 is working fine, loads up fast. Left 4 Dead 1&2 no issues. One thing I recommend is going into the video settings and turning down all of the "denoise" and "deblocking" type options down to at least 20 for best video quality. It seems the default settings like to overdo things a bit. * I went by the guide, it's 2nd nature to me now.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine's bigger than yours. My daddy could beat your daddy in a fight.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> So far no difference from 10.8's. I have about a 4-ish FPS boost in Mafia II. BCBC2 is working fine, loads up fast. Left 4 Dead 1&2 no issues. One thing I recommend is going into the video settings and turning down all of the "denoise" and "deblocking" type options down to at least 20 for best video quality. It seems the default settings like to overdo things a bit. * I went by the guide, it's 2nd nature to me now.



The guide is great, thanks for that. You have persuaded me to try these out.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> The guide is great, thanks for that. You have persuaded me to try these out.



wat guide? am i messing out on something?


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

ERazer said:


> wat guide? am i messing out on something?



Here:  How To: Reinstall Video Drivers (Quick Guide)

Honestly though, it's really not necessary to do.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> Here:  How To: Reinstall Video Drivers (Quick Guide)
> 
> Honestly though, it's really not necessary to do.



ohh silly me  yeah ive read that  great stuff


----------



## MrMilli (Sep 15, 2010)

To the guys thinking nVidia drivers are 'solid', read this:
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/258.96/258.96_WinXP_Desktop_Release_Notes.pdf
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/258.96/258.96_Win7_WinVista_Desktop_Release_Notes.pdf

These are the release notes of the 258.96 driver. Look under knows product limitations.

The fact is that Ati has always been very open (maybe too open) about the known/fixed issues while nVidia puts them nicely away in a pdf somewhere.
No driver will ever be '100% solid'.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 15, 2010)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> nvidia doesnt need to release as many drivers. They are solid already unlike ati's






According to Nvidia's own site:

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Window...ease_Notes.pdf
http://us.download.nvidia.com/Window...ease_Notes.pdf




> Open Windows XP Issues in Version 258.96
> As with every released driver, version 258.96 has open issues and enhancement requests
> associated with it. This section includes lists of issues that are either not fixed or not
> implemented in this version. Some problems listed may not have been thoroughly
> ...







> *Windows Vista/Windows 7 32-bit Issues*
> Single GPU Issues
>  GeForce 9800 GX2: After overinstalling the graphics driver without rebooting the
> system, the driver vanishes/unloads while trying to disable multi‐GPU mode from the
> ...



I hope this ends all the stupid "Nvidia drivers are god threads/posts".


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 15, 2010)

As far as I'm aware this thread is a discussion about ATI's current driver release and all comparisions to Nvidias drivers (while informative) are irrelevent.


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you Bta for the heads-up


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> As far as I'm aware this thread is a discussion about ATI's current driver release and all comparisions to Nvidias drivers (while informative) are irrelevent.



I agree, but it just frustrates me when a blatant fan boy can bad mouth a company with no factual evidence, he has a blind and bias view. He insists on coming into every thread that mentions ATI just so he can say "ATI SUCKS" driver this driver that.

BTW, its actually a bit ironic a thread called "Nvidia 9700M GTS causing crashes of Qosmio 305 Q701 laptop" just popped up in the Nvidia category.

 Nvidia 9700M GTS causing crashes of Qosmio 305 Q7...

Back ontopic. I'm using a generic casecom PSU until my OCZ StealthXStream 2 PSU to arrives. So I can not test the Catalyst v10.9 driver out yet :s


----------



## Kitkat (Sep 15, 2010)

yeah i agree trollforce is in full effect today. They seem very concerned for no reason.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's somewhat of a blanket statement. I have not had an issue with an ATi driver in the past year at least. Plus, do these driver make any difference to what you use? Just don't make silly statements like that, it causes things to go off topic.
> 
> Just started using the 10.9's and so far so good as usual.



Looks like it went off-rail anyways for a lil' bit.  But OT thanks for the info.  I thought I read that SC 2 had AA features in the 10.8 so I was sad when I did not see it.  I'll have to take these out for a spin.

On a side note: is it a bad thing if I just overwrite the 10.8s with the 10.9s avoiding the uninstall process?


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> On a side note: is it a bad thing if I just overwrite the 10.8s with the 10.9s avoiding the uninstall process?



I don't see why not. If you do have problems, you can always just start over. I would think most people just install over older drivers anyways.

*To everyone. Please keep the off topic discussion out of the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 15, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Looks like it went off-rail anyways for a lil' bit.  But OT thanks for the info.  I thought I read that SC 2 had AA features in the 10.8 so I was sad when I did not see it.  I'll have to take these out for a spin.
> 
> On a side note: is it a bad thing if I just overwrite the 10.8s with the 10.9s avoiding the uninstall process?



SC2 does have AA with 10.8, you just had to force it through CCC.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 15, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> SC2 does have AA with 10.8, you just had to force it through CCC.



Ah.  I read it as "There would be an option in the game to change it" But that's what happens when you scan things.  You only see the words you want to see lol.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 15, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> yeah i agree trollforce is in full effect today. They seem very concerned for no reason.



Trollforce is always in effect. Just dont feed them and they'll find a nice bridge to hangout under.


----------



## fochkoph (Sep 16, 2010)

Hopefully they mean "functions properly" as in "it doesn't completely halve your FPS when enabled." 10.7's AA with Starcraft II yielded horrible results...but it slightly looked nice. Giving 10.8 a shot later when I get home tonight.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Sep 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> So far no difference from 10.8's. I have about a 4-ish FPS boost in Mafia II. BCBC2 is working fine, loads up fast. Left 4 Dead 1&2 no issues. One thing I recommend is going into the video settings and turning down all of the "denoise" and "deblocking" type options down to at least 20 for best video quality. It seems the default settings like to overdo things a bit. * I went by the guide, it's 2nd nature to me now.



what guide and where can i find it good sir?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> what guide and where can i find it good sir?



Post #21, you need  to reeeeeead bro


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 16, 2010)

My issues:

As I found with 10.6, the text on the ATI registration window that pops up at the start is corrupt. Abiword is the only word processing software I have installed, I don't know if that is relevant.

I increased the scan slightly in CCC to minimize a small black border. No problems, but when I restarted the desktop was now so overscanned that it had moved slightly beyond the frame of the tv, cutting off the date and portions of icons. I clicked on CCC and without having to do anything else, the issue fixed itself and the desktop returned to the correct resolution. This issue occured each time I restarted.

I tried Metro 2033 and the three Company of Heroes titles: all ran perfectly. However, the two Dawn of War II titles crashed after the opening cinematics, just before the main menu appears. All games were played via Steam; I say this just in case the extremely recent inclusion of the ATI drivers on this platform could be causing me problems.

I restarted a number of times and none of the issues fixed themselves before finally deciding to reinstall 10.4, the drivers I had been using without issue up to this point: once again all issues were immediately resolved.

Any ideas what could be going on here? Why does my rig like 10.4 so much? I am more or less at the stage of sticking with 10.4 and ignoring all future drivers: that wouldn't be the end of the world, but it would be nice to know that I could move beyond 10.4 if I so desired. Any constructive input would be much appreciated.


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Sep 16, 2010)

much like you Mr McC, i had a really good experience with 10.3, but .4 .5 after that were no good for me (bsods on driver uninstall and lots of other minor silly nonsense which shouldnt happen on a stable rig) . I pressed on and by the time 10.7 was out my issues were resolved.

I look foward to trying 10.9 out tonight


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> My issues:
> 
> As I found with 10.6, the text on the ATI registration window that pops up at the start is corrupt. Abiword is the only word processing software I have installed, I don't know if that is relevant.
> 
> ...



That's weird, I liked 10.4, it seemed to be the best for me till.... 10.8 and Im having nothing but good luck using them. 10.9 I just installed and nada, no problems at all. Im going to run some mark benches to compair 10.8 to 10.9.

Im sure you used *EROCKERS* guide to do a proper un and new Install


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2010)

Runnin goos so far!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a few things to do then I am going to try these on my 5970. I like the fact that ATI work on their drivers all the time.


----------



## Rebelstar (Sep 16, 2010)

What about Amnesia: The Dark Descent? Game still doesn't support crossfire at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

this is good news


----------



## avatar_raq (Sep 16, 2010)

Sub.


----------



## alexsubri (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

broken img tags bro


----------



## rick22 (Sep 16, 2010)

cool


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 16, 2010)

Tried out the AMD driver updater in Steam tonight and it worked perfectly. 

For some reason the Steam version is about 115MB, while the standard AMD/ATI download is about 80MB.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2010)

I just updated to these and S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat looks better. No need for me to bench.
EDIT: I was running 10.8's and noticed an improvment in game straight away with 10.9.


----------



## the_wolf88 (Sep 16, 2010)

*!!*

WTF !!

Still they are calling it ATI Catalyst ?!!!


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Steam won't run the driver after it seemingly insta-downloads, do I need to run steam as admin or something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm not running mine as admin, but that is worth a shot. So far the 10.9's have been great, first drivers since 10.4a's that actually work good on BC2, finally!


----------



## 10TaTioN (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hotfix*
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATICatalyst109Hotfix.aspx


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 16, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> That's weird, I liked 10.4, it seemed to be the best for me till.... 10.8 and Im having nothing but good luck using them. 10.9 I just installed and nada, no problems at all. Im going to run some mark benches to compair 10.8 to 10.9.
> 
> Im sure you used *EROCKERS* guide to do a proper un and new Install



It is weird and frustrating. Yes, I did follow erocker's guide. Obviously user error cannot be discounted, but I successfully reinstalled 10.4. With so many people providing positive feedback there is clearly some sort of issue with my particular set up, but I have no idea what's going on - I have tried 10.6 and 10.9 and immediately returned to 10.4 in both instances.


----------



## pantherx12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> It is weird and frustrating. Yes, I did follow erocker's guide. Obviously user error cannot be discounted, but I successfully reinstalled 10.4. With so many people providing positive feedback there is clearly some sort of issue with my particular set up, but I have no idea what's going on - I have tried 10.6 and 10.9 and immediately returned to 10.4 in both instances.



That's what I find most driver issues are, that or dodgy cards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> It is weird and frustrating. Yes, I did follow erocker's guide. Obviously user error cannot be discounted, but I successfully reinstalled 10.4. With so many people providing positive feedback there is clearly some sort of issue with my particular set up, but I have no idea what's going on - I have tried 10.6 and 10.9 and immediately returned to 10.4 in both instances.



No worries man. Driver updates are optional. Not mandatory in most instances. Plus ever since 10.4 there really hasn't been any MAJOR upgrades. In other words you aint missing anything. 

Honestly I just update mine due to my OCD. No other reason.


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 16, 2010)

Still not support 5x1 Portrait Mode.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No worries man. Driver updates are optional. Not mandatory in most instances. Plus ever since 10.4 there really hasn't been any MAJOR upgrades. In other words you aint missing anything.
> 
> Honestly I just update mine due to my OCD. No other reason.



Yeah, I have more or less settled on 10.4 - they have worked perfectly from the outset. Later on I might try overwriting 10.4 directly rather than using erocker's guide to see if that makes any difference (although I used the guide to initially install 10.4 without any problems) and I'll also try to ensure that I choose Spanish for the driver installation wizard - my OS is Spanish and I noticed text corruption (words with accents) on 10.6 and 10.9 in the ATI registration window that pops up at the start. I don't think that either of these approaches will fix things, but I have no other ideas. It may simply be a case that drivers subsequent to 10.4 fix things for a majority of users but somehow and in some way conflict with something in my system. In any event, as you have said, it's not really something to worry about, given that 10.4 is working fine. I would worry if future drivers actually provided something substantial rather than a few extra FPS.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 16, 2010)

the_wolf88 said:


> WTF !!
> 
> Still they are calling it ATI Catalyst ?!!!



The nameswap to AMD isn't coming until the 6000 series; even then the name may be held on to for a while to minimize confusion.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 16, 2010)

Jstn7477 said:


> Tried out the AMD driver updater in Steam tonight and it worked perfectly.
> 
> For some reason the Steam version is about 115MB, while the standard AMD/ATI download is about 80MB.



probably has all languages.


----------



## ShogoXT (Sep 16, 2010)

I never have to worry about the video settings because I dont use DXVA. You cant really use most filters with DXVA (least in ffdshow anyway, i have it massively tweaked out). 

Again if I may ask, do you guys see your super-sampling option just fine or is it me?


----------



## WarhammerTX (Sep 16, 2010)

Well 10.9 are slower in 3dmark than 10.8 and both are slower than 10.5 Ill try and play some bfbc2 tonight and see what they are really like


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mr McC said:


> It is weird and frustrating. Yes, I did follow erocker's guide. Obviously user error cannot be discounted, but I successfully reinstalled 10.4. With so many people providing positive feedback there is clearly some sort of issue with my particular set up, but I have no idea what's going on - I have tried 10.6 and 10.9 and immediately returned to 10.4 in both instances.



I had problems instaling 10.8's when they first came out. After properly removing the old ones first even. 10.9's for me installed without a problem.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 16, 2010)

Craigleberry said:


> I had problems instaling 10.8's when they first came out. After properly removing the old ones first even. 10.9's for me installed without a problem.



I started this thread:

 Problem with 5870: rig refuses to update beyond 1...

I'm going to see if EastCoast is on to something.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 17, 2010)

@craig

do you get ctd's in bc2? for some reason every driver above 10.5 i get ctd's  but 10.5 is the only driver that works with my 5970. i use the guides as well.

havent tried 10.9 though.

any input from anyone would be appreciated.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2010)

Get out of DX11 to end BC2 CTD. Edit your config file to force DX10, been working good for me. Can't say I notice any difference, really, either.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

I will re-instal BC2 and av a look. I have just upgraded all my PC's to Win 7 and have not tried BC2 yet


----------



## computertechy (Sep 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Get out of DX11 to end BC2 CTD. Edit your config file to force DX10, been working good for me. Can't say I notice any difference, really, either.



tried that and it sorts my ctd's but having a dx11 card and not being able to run dx11 just takes the piss. thanks for the info 

@craig
no worries, give me a pm once you have some findings.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

computertechy said:


> @craig
> no worries, give me a pm once you have some findings.



Will do. I am going to look for my image now. The original disc does not work I had to make an image of it to instal kinda makes me feel like a pirate aaaaarrr.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 17, 2010)

arrgh me matey!

i do the same to almost all my software. cant trust cd's.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2010)

computertechy said:


> tried that and it sorts my ctd's but having a dx11 card and not being able to run dx11 just takes the piss. thanks for the info



I agree 100%. After find that out when testing multi-gpu performance in the past couple of days, I'm now left wondering if that's the source of my performance issues...played for near 5 hours last night without a single CTD, haven't been able to do that since the beta. Don't know if it's ATi's DX11 driver-base, or the game at fault, though.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just installed and patched BC2 and got a CTD after I knifed the first 2 enemies. So yeah it still CTD's with 10.9's. For me anyway


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 17, 2010)

Ran the 10.9 hotfix with update and work around enabled and installed perfect. I tested Steams AMD update feature and it indeed recognized the 10.9 Hotfix as being up to date, so alls good there! I have tested many race games and 3DM06 and seems to be about the same as 10.8b.... I have yet to install the newest profile and probably will soon...If anyone has something they would like me to test just say so.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 17, 2010)

had 10.5's installed with profile, deleted the BFBC2 folder in my doc's and installed 10.9 with profile over 10.5, 4 hours so far with no ctd, but doesn't utilize my second gpu only 30%?, full quality in ccc and game 1920x1080. performance is gd with these drivers


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 17, 2010)

I've got a problem and need to verify that its a driver issue. But the thing is I cant go back to 10.4 ccc , I run driver sweeper, driver clean, remove the registry entries, and look for hidden files and folders. Any help out there?


----------

